# Levi's Gran Fondo Route



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Bay Area cyclists ,

I missed the opportunity to ride in the LGF last year. Signed up this year for the century. 

I always like to preview a century's route before I ride it, just so I know how to pace myself and when/where to push it. As such, I am visiting my family in San Francisco (grew up in the Sunset District) this April. I would greatly appreciate it if someone could post a link similar to that of the Gran Fondo. Doesn't have to be exact, as I am primarily interested in hitting all/most of the climbs. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

King's Ridge looks promising.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

This link is posted on the LGF site for the 103 mile route:

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/709516/embed


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

4Crawler said:


> This link is posted on the LGF site for the 103 mile route:
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/709516/embed


Thank you. After I started the thread, I did some more searching and found several good links. Looks promising.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks like you found some good links for routes. I have done the Gran route the past 2 years. It is awesome and spectacular! If you are riding it solo/unsupported I would definitely recommend bringing 2 tubes plus a patch kit, a reliable inflation system, and some material to potentially boot a tire sidewall. I had no flats either year I did it, but the roads in Sonoma Co are notoriously rough. Both years I saw many, many people fixing flats. And take it easy on the Hauser Bridge descent, it is pretty steep and it is easy to get out of one's comfort zone, especially if the rode is wet.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Eric_H said:


> Looks like you found some good links for routes. I have done the Gran route the past 2 years. It is awesome and spectacular! If you are riding it solo/unsupported I would definitely recommend bringing 2 tubes plus a patch kit, a reliable inflation system, and some material to potentially boot a tire sidewall. I had no flats either year I did it, but the roads in Sonoma Co are notoriously rough. Both years I saw many, many people fixing flats. And take it easy on the Hauser Bridge descent, it is pretty steep and it is easy to get out of one's comfort zone, especially if the rode is wet.


+1 on the spare tubes - the first rest stop in particular had a lot of random stuff on the road, including tacks, one of which got me right at the base of the King Ridge climb.

It really is a spectacular route and a unique event with over 7,500 riders


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Eric_H said:


> Looks like you found some good links for routes. I have done the Gran route the past 2 years. It is awesome and spectacular! If you are riding it solo/unsupported I would definitely recommend bringing 2 tubes plus a patch kit, a reliable inflation system, and some material to potentially boot a tire sidewall. I had no flats either year I did it, but the roads in Sonoma Co are notoriously rough. Both years I saw many, many people fixing flats. And take it easy on the Hauser Bridge descent, it is pretty steep and it is easy to get out of one's comfort zone, especially if the rode is wet.





ratpick said:


> +1 on the spare tubes - the first rest stop in particular had a lot of random stuff on the road, including tacks, one of which got me right at the base of the King Ridge climb.
> 
> It really is a spectacular route and a unique event with over 7,500 riders


Thanks for the tips. I might switch out my tubulars for alum clinchers then. I hear it might rain there this weekend though


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Darn. I am visiting this Easter weekend, and it is supposed to rain Sat. and Sunday!!!! So bummed.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cni2i said:


> Darn. I am visiting this Easter weekend, and it is supposed to rain Sat. and Sunday!!!! So bummed.



Rule #5 followed closely by Rule #9  .


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> Rule #5 followed closely by Rule #9  .


😜😝😛

I knew I would get that from someone.


----------



## nevadacyclist (Jul 18, 2013)

Is this a route that can be done without support (enough food and drink stops along the way)? I can't do the event this year due to family commitments, but I would be able to go sometime in the next few weeks for a solo trip.


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

if you load the gps map, there is water in Occidental on the way out and the way in, monte vio, and jenner as well. You can probably snag a hose at the very end of the coleman valley climb from a house if you absolutely need it.

I've never done kings ridge, but it doesn't look like much is out there. Someone else will have to chime in.


----------



## numbnutz (Mar 14, 2005)

I have done it several times without support, including solo. Just bring larger size H20 bottles and its not a bad idea if you are alone to bring a pump, extra tube and multi-tool. Water-wise, there's a store in Cazadero to fill up on water before you tackle the remote climbs. After that, you are without any reliable source of water until you get to the Fort Ross School up on top of Seaview (after the climb of King Ridge - complete, and the climb out of Hauser Bridge and Seaview). After Fort Ross school you can get water at the Jenner "C" Store (mostly downhill from the school to Jenner). After Jenner you should be good until Occidental (after the climb up Coleman Valley), and you are fine from there back to Santa Rosa. 

If previewing the course or just riding for the climbs, I prefer to start and finish in Occidental, which eliminates the junk miles to/from Santa Rosa. Makes it about 75 miles instead of 100. If you want to go longer/harder, turn right at the end of King Ridge onto Tin Barn, then left on Skaggs Springs to Stewarts Point. Take Hwy 1 either all the way to Coleman Valley, or (my favorite) -- climb up Fort Ross Road, then descend Meyers Grade back to Hwy 1. Climb Coleman Valley back up to Occidental and you are done -- one of the best loops anywhere!

Sample loop: Bike Ride Profile | Kings - Skaggs - Fort Ross - Coleman Valley near Occidental | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## CodePoet (Aug 1, 2013)

This is the good stuff as mentioned above, I do these loops solo a fair amount and just make sure I have decent tires, carry two tubes and 3 Co2 cartridges. I do have car support 2 hours away if I need it. But know that cell phone service is spotty and you may need to walk to make a call. There is very little car traffic which is a plus and a minus and very little bike traffic as well. I am not sure if many of the places on the route I would stop and ask for help until you get to the coast communities. There you can more dense housing that looks friendly. Not saying the others are not but they are more ranches people looking to be away from busy life and distractions. IMHO. 

Here is the good part of the route, as stated above minus the junk flat miles and traffic. 
Bike Ride Profile | 76miles near Occidental | Times and Records | Strava

The water info. above is not completely accurate... ( I am going up next week so I can verify this fountain is still working..) There is a water stop after Kings Ridge, after you make the Tin Barn turn and cross Housers Bridge and ride a couple miles. Going the "route way" there is a water fountain on the right side of the road by a retreat with bike parking. It is a small gravel lot on the side of the road and it is perfectly spaced between Cazadero and dropping down to Fort Ross State Park for water. A very nice find and the people that offer it should be thanked!


If you get water at Cazedaro, the Fountain above, maybe fort ross, then Jenner you should be good water wise.


----------



## CodePoet (Aug 1, 2013)

I can confirm the water fountain is there and still working. It is around mile 18 from the town of Cazadero on the right hand side. (if you go our kings ridge, turn left at hausers bridge and are headed to seaview road) It is a gravel pull off on the right and the fountain plus a water hydrant are painted bright yellow hard to miss as it is on a flat section so you won't be going fast.

The temps are weird, 95F on the top of kings ridge dropping to 56F and misting at times at the coast so bring a wide range of clothing if you are riding.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 2, 2006)

This thread reminded me that I signed up for the ride way early this year. This will be my first time doing it.

I saw on the web site there is the "Willow Creek Option" to do dirt from Jenner back towards Occidental. Scenery-wise, how does it compare to the coast down to Coleman Valley, then the ride up it? I've been on Coleman Valley (and Joy Rd) a couple times on the Mt. Tam Double, so happy enough to skip the climb, but do enjoy the bit of coastline the Tam double has leading up to Coleman Valley (from Bay Hill).


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

anotherbrian said:


> This thread reminded me that I signed up for the ride way early this year. This will be my first time doing it.
> 
> I saw on the web site there is the "Willow Creek Option" to do dirt from Jenner back towards Occidental. Scenery-wise, how does it compare to the coast down to Coleman Valley, then the ride up it? I've been on Coleman Valley (and Joy Rd) a couple times on the Mt. Tam Double, so happy enough to skip the climb, but do enjoy the bit of coastline the Tam double has leading up to Coleman Valley (from Bay Hill).


Coleman is more scenic (fog permitting  Willow Creek is mostly under tree cover - unless you like that scenery more than coastal scenery, of course


----------



## CodePoet (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah Willow Creek pretty much turns inland and you lose all sight of the coast pretty quick. You do get some nice tree cover as noted and get to hop two gates. It isn't a trivial climb on a road bike.. it is doable but you need to stay mostly seated to get traction. I'd venture to say that Colman Valley would be easier by that point in the ride as well just do to the technical nature. It is at places not much more then a single dirt path when you are running road tires.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

anotherbrian said:


> ...I saw on the web site there is the "Willow Creek Option" to do dirt from Jenner back towards Occidental. Scenery-wise, how does it compare to the coast down to Coleman Valley, then the ride up it?...


For sheer beauty, the Willow Creek option is the way to go. It's a nice respite from the vehicles and other cyclists. You will be in the shade. It's a great option.


----------



## KB11 (Nov 18, 2004)

+1 I though it was the best part of the ride, its a gated road and closed to vehicles. Totally rideable, sorta of, theres one 23% pitch that you have to climb seated, stand up and your toast. Very few take the alternate path. 

see Levi's Gran Fondo Willow Creek Road 2011 - YouTube


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 2, 2006)

KB11 said:


> +1 I though it was the best part of the ride, its a gated road and closed to vehicles. Totally rideable, sorta of, theres one 23% pitch that you have to climb seated, stand up and your toast. Very few take the alternate path.
> 
> see Levi's Gran Fondo Willow Creek Road 2011 - YouTube


Thanks!, that seals it. I went up Coleman Valley last weekend (after 130mi), and did the loop with Joy Rd from Valley Ford the prior weekend, so change is good ... and I'm more a MTB'er than a road biker anyways.


----------

